# Dreamer... my soul mate.



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

As soon as I saw you I knew we were supposed to be together, you captured my heart, there was this cheeky look on your face i just could not resist along with the fact you were so beautiful.

Cottonmather and Honeybunnies let me take you home, you used to shake like a leaf when I came to feed you, such a scared little bunny.










I found you a friend called Tinkerbell, you loved eachother instantly and as time went by you came to love me too.


















I loved watching you fly through the air in your binky mad moments, and loved running up the garden with you in hot pursuit. You'd do anything for treaties including posing for the camera which you became very good at!


















































































I bonded you with Joey and Saffy and you enjoyed being part of a gang... until we sadly lost saffy, even though she bossed you around you really mourned for her.


















Then along came Teddy, you weren't sure to start with but eventually you became a very close little family.


























You loved to loll snoozing under the apple tree just as much as binkying and speeding up and down the garden.










Today you weren't well for the first time, I took you to the vets but knew you still weren't right, there was no time to get you back, you fitted in my arms and passed away.... I sat on the hall way floor holding you and sobbing, not my dreamer, my special little man. I love you more than you'll ever know my cheeky little chap... I can't believe I'm writing this... you were supposed to be with me for so much longer, its not fair. 

Sleep tight my brave little boy, binky free with Saffy, I love you with all my heart. xxxxxxx


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)




----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

He was such a stunner.

Wow all in one day....what a massive shock for you. Am so sorry sweetie....sending a bucketful of hugs!!

RIP gorgeous man.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry crofty x


----------



## selenagemez (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear that


----------



## Becs1051 (Jun 23, 2011)

What a beautiful bunny, and so many lovely photos. So sorry for your loss, it must have been a huge shock xxx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aw im so so sorry Crofty... you gave him the most wonderful life i hope you can take some comfort from that xx.

R.I.P beautiful Dreamer xxx


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm so sorry Crofty he was such a beautiful boy. I'll miss seeing his binky pictures, no other rabbit binkies like him.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Night night Dreamer xxxxx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

So sorry Crofty, he was very much loved and you gave him the best.

Binky Free Dreamer x x x

*Heidi*


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Sleep tight handsome boy x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

His binky shots will be greatly missed here on PF.
Binky free little man x


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Im so sorry hun

He was a stunning lad 
Run Free Dreamer
xxx


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

i miss him so much


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh crofty I am so sad to read this- I had tears in my eyes! He was such a special bun, he was so lucky to find you and enjoy luxury and you gave him so much love.

Binky free Dreamer, you will be missed by so many people


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

I've only just read this  im so sorry for your loss crofty. Dreamer was such a beautiful bun and his amazing binky shots will be greatly missed. RIP Dreamer, binky free at the bridge little one xx


----------

